# HTTP Request erstellen (Form Name übergeben!)



## DavidDastard (7. Mrz 2007)

Hallo,

über einen selbstgeschriebenen HTTP Request (mittels URLConnection) logge ich mich automatisch auf einer Seite ein und bekomme die gewünschte Login-Seite in einem InputStream zurückgeliefert. Das funktioniert alles wunderbar. 

Ich habe jetzt nur ein Problem bei einer anderen Seite. Dort muss ich nicht nur die Parameter übergeben, sondern auch den Form-Namen. Die PHP Anwendung bei der ich mich einloggen will benötigt intern irgendwo den Form Namen. Ich kann diesen ja nicht irgendwie wie einen normalen Parameter in den Request Body packen. 

Wie kann ich den Form-Namen in den HTTP Request packen?

Vielen Dank schonmal für hoffentlich viele Lösungsvorschläge 

David Dastard


----------



## m@nu (7. Mrz 2007)

der formname wird meines wissens doch gar nie mitübermittelt...?
hat das formular welches du "emulierst" evtl. ein hiddenfield oder sowas?


----------



## AlArenal (7. Mrz 2007)

plugproxy benutzen und schauen was wie übermittelt wird.

BTW: Warum benutzt du nicht Apache Commons HTTPClient?


----------



## DavidDastard (7. Mrz 2007)

Hallo,

tut mir Leid. Es lag gar nicht an dem Form Namen. Hatte mich da ein bisschen drin verrannt. Es klappt jetzt ganz normal!


----------

